# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  بدون مدرک پیش دانشگاهی میشه دانشگاه رفت؟

## Hamed.Boskabadi

سلام اگه مدرک پیش دانشگاهی نداشته باشی میشه رفت دانشگاه؟ دولتی که نمیشه میدونم شنیدم رشته های ناپیوسته آزاد میشه

----------


## artim

> سلام اگه مدرک پیش دانشگاهی نداشته باشی میشه رفت دانشگاه؟ دولتی که نمیشه میدونم شنیدم رشته های ناپیوسته آزاد میشه


نه نمیشه مدرک پیش لازمه برا دولتی
کارشناشی ناپیوسته نه نمیشه
 دانشگاه مثل علمی کاربردی فقط مدرک دیپلم میخوان پیش نیاز نیست

----------


## Majid-VZ

رشته های بدون آزمون میتونی بری بدون مدرک پیش

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

الان میخوام برم یه دانشگاهی که بتونم انصرافم بدم واسه کنکور۹۵ بتونم بدم

----------


## artim

> الان میخوام برم یه دانشگاهی که بتونم انصرافم بدم واسه کنکور۹۵ بتونم بدم


علمی کاربردی برو

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

کسی نبود؟

----------


## artim

> کسی نبود؟


علمی کاربردی

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

این جریان بدون آزمونا چیه؟

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

کسی نبود؟

----------


## sepanta1990

> الان میخوام برم یه دانشگاهی که بتونم انصرافم بدم واسه کنکور۹۵ بتونم بدم


نمیشه بجای دانشگاه پیش داشگاهی ثبت نام کنی؟ اول و آخرش که باید مدرک پیش رو بگیری :Yahoo (35):

----------


## batista

> این جریان بدون آزمونا چیه؟


بدون آزمون فقط کاردانی میتونی بری

----------


## omid1998

Are mishe vali daneshgah azad albate b shahret bastegi dare ,shahrestan ha ba diplom migiran

Sent from my HTC D816 using Tapatalk

----------

